# Great Surround Movies



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Just recently installed a new set of Fluance XLBP surrounds, and was wondering if anyone could recommend movies with good surround effects to audition these speakers. Thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chapter 4 of master and commander is an assault. Low and high end. Avatar has a lot of subtle surround things. Tron, dark knight, transformers etc. I also like peter Jackson's King Kong. Too many to list! Lol
Enemy at the gates has some fun overhead panning, but not too much in the low end. All Pixar, and how to train your dragon. Endless!
Have fun!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Harry Potter series is a good test for surrounds...all the flying objects and broom-riding will make your rear speakers come alive


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

An entire sticky post on this subject here already, enjoy


----------

